# anyone know about old bluefin aluminum?



## troutpounder4x4

[/IMG]I recently bought a 14 ft v hull aluminum boat....it says bluefin and New Paris, Indiana on the side.....I'm struggling to find any info on these boats....there is a bluefin website but it is all high end speedboats and such....not old beater aluminums. It looks very similar to late 70s seafarers to me. Someone before be removed the middle seat and id like to do some research before I add floatation and a suitable floor. If you've owned one or know where to find info....please share.


----------



## jimbobway

I have a 1984 16.5 ft Blue Fin Sportsman ,with 70hp Rude . Nice deep alum. boat . Put new floor in and changed the interior a bit . I keep looking at new boats but this is a deeper V than others . I think after Blue Fin went out of business they went to Spectrum . Good luck with your project.


----------



## jimbobway

Is the transom for a long or short shaft ? Do you have a motor for it ? Do you know what its rated for ?


----------



## troutpounder4x4

It is set up for a short shaft......no I don't have a motor yet.....I'm not sure how big of a motor its rated for as the boat info inside the boat is unreadable.....Ill be lookin for a 10 or 15hp soon....though I'm sure it could handle 25hp.
Thanks jimbobway
Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## arrowlaucher

I bought mine in march, 1982 with a 1982 Suzuki long shaft. mine was a little used barn find. I put in new transom wood,moved the middle seat forward, put in a floor,casting platform and pin style seating. also have two 8 ft side storage boxes,,with battery storage up front for my 36 pound bow mount min kota...just got in from metro fished the mouth of the black creek with a buddy and his 15 yr old son had a blast...... great little boat...

i have pic on my phone not sure how to post them. Chuck


----------



## jimbobway

I may be selling a pull start long shaft 20hp Merc in the near future .


----------



## troutpounder4x4

Man arrowlaucher...your boat looks sweet....its givin me some inspiration....is it still pretty stable on that front deck....it seems like they would feel tippy bein up high like that. Nice clean looking boat

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Quack Wacker

Blue Fin to my knowledge is no longer in business and hasn't been since the mid 90's. I had a Blue Fin Sportsman and it was owned by Bayliner Boats.


----------

